# Is Yours rotten



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

After 26,000 miles and ten years on this is the state of myFiat front beam I think its past its sell by date dont you see picks


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

I had one similar to that on my old MH. Was informed about it as an "advise" on an MOT. The MOT inspector suggested that i should "rub it down and whack a coat of Hammerite on it"

So I traded-in :lol:


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Bryan,

You could always wait until the trip to Morocco next February and get it sand blasted in the Sahara Desert.

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ISTR that this is a very common problem with Ducatos, caused by water running down the windscreen, onto the battery then trickling down onto the front cross member which rots away with incredible speed having been treated to a constant coating of very slightly acidic water. Theories that Fiat scuttle leakage started with the X250 are fatally flawed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's not only vans with cab scuttles leaking water. I had to have mine replaced when I had a Hymer A-class with less than 35K miles. Obviously the rust-proofing is for the Italian rather than British climate and roads.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

It's not only vans with cab scuttles leaking water. I had to have mine replaced when I had a Hymer A-class with less than 35K miles. Obviously the rust-proofing is for the Italian rather than British climate and roads.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Front Beam*

My Pals had his replaced on a 5yr old Peugeot.

Rather quick to corrode but his looked as though no primer just a thin coat of black water base to make it look shiny when new.

Steve


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Waxoyl*

I waxoyl mine from the outset.

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, mine's the same but all covered now with Hamerite. Makes me all warm and fuzzy towards another Fiat.

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Corrosion*

I Waxoyl my van underside only problem is when you forget whilst doing underneath things and grab the nearest solid item for a push or pull.
All black and greasy YUK.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I read somewhere that it is best practice to buy a new one yourself, give it more undercoat and top coat of paint and then drill the drainage holes in a more appropriate place.

It should then be a fit and forget item.


----------

